# server went BLAMO at 2:32 AM US CENTRAL



## cesarin (Dec 21, 2006)

after a huge barrage of 502 gateway errors, it started to do the most hated page ever..
the infamous "too many connections"


----------



## Foxlink (Dec 21, 2006)

went blamo ehh?  ohh man that sux.  My comp died about 3 days ago- am on my fiance's right now...  waiting patiently for my OS X disk to show up in the mail... I was on the main page yesterday- this happened because of a bloody bot?  Geez why can't they just leave us furries alone..


----------



## ferretsage (Dec 21, 2006)

From thread  *"server went BLAMO at 2:32 AM US CENTRAL"* :



			
				yak said:
			
		

> Indeed it did. Our apologies for that.
> 
> Currently we're trying to cope with the constant flood of aproximatly 5 shouts per second, generated by a bot - and dealing with the ones that were already posted over several hours.
> 
> The estimated time until FA comes back online is yet unknown.



KIIIIIILLLLL!

Kill the bots doing the DoS (Denial of Service) attack. Crap, we don't have enough bandwidth for legitimate users at FA -- certainly we have none for roaming vandals intent on flooding the site. You certainly have my support to kill all the bots loading FA pages as fast as their little moronic selves can.

On the subject of bandwidth woes I have a few quick questions and maybe suggestions. What would happen if the servers had a sort of queuing system implemented so that "orders" were handled in the order they received and the server would only work on a limited block of requests at a time as opposed to eating 5,000 requests at once and freaking out and going into sudden labor?

What about also implementing something along the lines that a FA user can only access one web page ( and it's contents ) once every 10 seconds so that users like me, who look at pics that they like in their watched artist recently submitted list and open 7 of them at once, have to wait 10 seconds for each page before the server even thinks about handling their request? (Yes, I'm a bandwidth-consuming whore, but I donated enough to pay for my own usage of the site.)

Slow service may not be the best mind you, but it beats crashes. And really, no one, including me, really desperately needs to look at more than one page every 10 seconds on FA.

Implement some bandwidth traffic police on FA.


----------



## SP.2 (Dec 21, 2006)

ferretsage said:
			
		

> no one, including me, really desperately needs to look at more than one page every 10 seconds on FA.



i don't really like that idea...


----------



## dave hyena (Dec 21, 2006)

> Slow service may not be the best mind you, but it beats crashes. And really, no one, including me, really desperately needs to look at more than one page every 10 seconds on FA.



I like to, since I may see an interesting thumbnail, open up the image but then find it not to my interest and close it and then look at another image. Having to wait ten seconds really would be a bit off.

I'm not sure how much it would help either since as I understand it, the reason for the errors aside from the recent bot is that the server doesn't have enough RAM and so is using a swap file and causing many troubles thereby. Hopefully therefore, a new server will solve most of those troubles. 

As for bandwidth, at one point, avatars were using up more bandwidth than just about anything else IIRC. A comment made by someone with a 100kb avatar on a picture viewed 2000 times is 195mb of bandwidth.


----------



## D124G0NH4X012 (Dec 21, 2006)

Neither do I. and If I may be so polite to say what about just getting more connections. I'm not too good at this but wouldn't a new server help?


----------



## dave hyena (Dec 21, 2006)

D124G0NH4X012 said:
			
		

> Neither do I. and If I may be so polite to say what about just getting more connections. I'm not too good at this but wouldn't a new server help?



Fa is getting a new server, paid for by the donations of the userbase 

http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=4768

Despite the title, it has already been ordered. Though I'm not sure exactly when it will arrive or be fitted.


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 21, 2006)

So, like, the bandaids fell off and/or got server stabbed.


----------



## Foxlink (Dec 21, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> So, like, the bandaids fell off and/or got server stabbed.



Seems that way... nasty little bot got in and screwed everything up by flooding...


----------



## yasafusa (Dec 21, 2006)

I'll vote YES!  
On DEATH penalties for the dudes making these bots...

Even on a commercial basis... i.e.  *Mail-bots*  Why on Earth would you want to promote your product in such an invasive manner?  Like a pushy door to door stun-gun sales man...  One day thier own product will be turned against em!


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 21, 2006)

Foxlink said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Back online 30-40 minutes ago.


----------

